# Rock Bottom Golf



## jmarino (Mar 8, 2007)

Just curious as to what people think and how often they buy from RockBottomGolf.com. I never heard of them until I signed up here, I checked them out and even purchased something from them and I have to say that I was very impressed with their selection, prices and how fast they shipped.

One thing I was kind of wondering was how they even have equipment on their shelves. I have never seen such low prices and I was wondering if there is some catch or something I'm missing?


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

I actaully haven't shopped from there (yet) but if I ever can't find an item at the price I want, they'll be the frist website that I check into.


----------



## packerfan1 (Mar 12, 2007)

I have bought a set of Wilson Fat shaft irons from them and some golf balls from them, both via their EBay store and both new items, I was very pleased, both with the price and speed of order. Rock bottom has excellent pricing, even better if you bid via their EBay store.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

RBG is a good company..hiwever they tend to sell irregualr or screw up products from manufactueres..in fact, i would bet that 90% of what you buy there, is wrong in somw way. Not huge mistakes..just like a shaft saying 44", but is really 45", or a 10.5* head, that is really 9*, stuff like that.


----------



## jmarino (Mar 8, 2007)

300Yards said:


> RBG is a good company..hiwever they tend to sell irregualr or screw up products from manufactueres..in fact, i would bet that 90% of what you buy there, is wrong in somw way. Not huge mistakes..just like a shaft saying 44", but is really 45", or a 10.5* head, that is really 9*, stuff like that.


Oh great, dont tell me that after I have already purchased a fairway wood from them! :laugh: 

I was just wondering what (if any) the "catch" was and how they dont move things so much faster. I tried a club a a local golf place, liked it and went on there and saved about $100 off retail.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

I wouldn't worry to much. They would probably give you a new one, if yours was messed up.


----------



## Doby45 (Mar 7, 2007)

I just got an old school Adams Tight Lies 3-wood from them and it is impeccable. I think the statement that 90% of their products sold are jacked up or incorrect in some way is hideous. I have no idea how you would know that as a fact but you definently make that statement as if it is a fact. From what I see Rockbootom for the most part sales over run stuff and stuff from a year or so back, not defective stuff but also not the newest cutting edge this years gear. I got my brand new Adams Tight Lies for $20 shipped, but it is also a 4-5 year old technology.


----------



## jmarino (Mar 8, 2007)

I dont think I will have a problem (I hope), it was advertised as brand new factory sealed and when it arrived it appeared that way. It was nice and shiney, but then again, what do I know. =)


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Ok, maybe 90% is high, but I have bought from them twice, and both times the loft angles were wrong..theres a chance, but its not certain.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

jmarino said:


> I dont think I will have a problem (I hope), it was advertised as brand new factory sealed and when it arrived it appeared that way. It was nice and shiney, but then again, what do I know. =)


If you bought new, your fine. It's just their used or clearance products that can be off.


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

jmarino said:


> Just curious as to what people think and how often they buy from RockBottomGolf.com. I never heard of them until I signed up here, I checked them out and even purchased something from them and I have to say that I was very impressed with their selection, prices and how fast they shipped.
> 
> One thing I was kind of wondering was how they even have equipment on their shelves. I have never seen such low prices and I was wondering if there is some catch or something I'm missing?


Hey,

No worries on them specially if you buy it from Ebay.


----------



## jmarino (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks everyone, I checked around before buying and didnt see any bad reviews or anything plus I couldnt pass up the deal:thumbsup: 

Like I said, the one that I bought was brand new and it came wrapped and sealed with no marks what so ever so I'm pretty sure it was. As far as the loft angles and all that, I wouldnt know anyway because I dont get that stuff checked. Plus I would think that it could happen anywhere you buy clubs and I would have no way of knowing without actually having someone check everything out so that doesnt bother me.

Now that I think of it though, I dont think I'm actually saving any money at all in the longrun. Now I find myself checking the site almost everyday to see what their "daily specials" and to find out what I need to buy! lol

Thanks again!


----------

